# Horse camping essentials



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Next year, once my trailer is all fixed up and ready to go, my friend and i are planning to go camping with our horses. For our first trip we won't be heading very far, under an hour away just to get a feel for it. So my question is, what essentials are needed to make the trip easier and as comfortable as possible?

I'm planning on buying a truck tent and a nice blow up sleeping mattress and we can share the tent on the back of my truck. I'll get a small camping stove and i think tinned stuff will be easiest for food. 

Aside from the obvious horse gear, tack, buckets, food etc what else is good to take? I've got high lines but nothing to attach the horse with, is there a gadget i can get?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

A fire extinguisher and baby wipes ! :runpony:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

What you will need will depend upon the facilities or lack thereof where you are camping.

Totally rustic:

Water filter; I like the Katadyn brands but there are lots of less expensive ones out there. 

Shovel and toilet paper or if you prefer a 5 gallon bucket with liner and toilet seat made to fit (the latter is great for not having to go traipsing about in the woods at the middle of the night only to discover at daybreak that your chosen spot was in the middle of a poison ivy patch!) :wink:


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Good ideas! The camps i've been looking at are rustic but not primitive, some even have electric hook ups. I think the first one we're going to has a small bathroom but no shower facilities and has access to water and that's about it. My friends camped there a few years ago and they have set up high lines around the camp space and not much else really. I should probably think about buying a 2 step in case there's not one there as my horse is a tad too tall for me to get on without some major effort.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I've camped all my life, though not (yet) with horses. When people talk about camping they mean very different things, so maybe some specifics will yield better advice. There are essentially three levels. 

1. camping out of vehicles. You can have a stand-up-in tent, air mattresses, coleman-type stove, fresh fruit and milk, etc. Weight is not an issue. 
1.a. With amenities (bathrooms/showers or pit toilets, plumbed taps. 
1.b. No amenities. Parking in an empty field or off the road in a National Forest. 
2. Walk-in site, where extra weight and bulk is inconvenient but you still can have the nicer things. These come in a. and b. varieties too.
3. Pack-in site. Weight and bulk are driving considerations. If you can possibly make it lighter, more compact, combine functions, or do without, you must. 

If you are not taking pack horses you are probably in the #1 category. In that case what you need is a way to provide yourselves with privacy, a good night's sleep, and a way to cook food. If you don't have a latrine, you'll need a portapotty or a bucket. If there is no potable water you will need to treat it, as Reiningcatsanddogs suggests.

My advice is keep it simple and cover all the bases. Make lists, and check your lists. First aid kit. You don't need five different colored sweaters and an emergency tracheotomy kit, but you will feel very inconvenienced if you forget dish soap or dental floss, or a way to make coffee (these last two I have special feelings about myself). Bring very easy foods. Creating meals is way more effortful when camping so unless you are a passionate foodie, eat out of boxes. Mac and cheese, granola, apples, stuff that doesn't suffer much from being sat on.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

The first thing I would do is take a drive to the camp just to see for yourself what the condition is...since it is close. I certainly consider an hour close.
Fortunately you have a lot of time to get all necessary equipment and supplies together for the event. : ) 
I always have my horse's needs together and then I think about mine. Extra halter and lead, pieces to repair tack if needed, grooming supplies, bute, banamine and other first-aid supplies, fly spray, buckets for feed and water, feed and hay, step stool for mounting (I love a picnic table), nearest vet contact...this is a short list but it's a start.
If I think I might need it I take it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Avna said:


> I've camped all my life, though not (yet) with horses. When people talk about camping they mean very different things, so maybe some specifics will yield better advice. There are essentially three levels.
> 
> 1. camping out of vehicles. You can have a stand-up-in tent, air mattresses, coleman-type stove, fresh fruit and milk, etc. Weight is not an issue.
> 1.a. With amenities (bathrooms/showers or pit toilets, plumbed taps.
> ...



We are definitely #1, will be driving to the site and camping out of the truck with the trailer still attached. The tent will provide nice privacy and hopefully be comfortable, i'm not a passionate foodie and can eat very simple stuff without complaint. I have an awesome first aid kit that covers the basics for both people and horses.

I'll look into ways to treat water just in case it's not available or isn't too great. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

And also: have a great time! I'm jealous!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

We have small ponies that pack for us when we go backpacking. They carry all our food kitchen stuff and tents. About 80lbs each for the small ones.

I take a highline and sometimes bring packers pellets if the place we are going wont have much for groceries for them. Don't really bring much else for them.

Our basic medical kit will work for horse or humans.

We have a Sawyer water filter. Will never have to buy another as it filters 1 millions gallons I think it is. They have a mini which does less but still wont ever use it up.

My 2 older girls and I are going to try ultra light horse back camping. We have just about everything we need. Now to wait till the forest fires are done. Smoke is incredibly bad.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> The first thing I would do is take a drive to the camp just to see for yourself what the condition is...since it is close. I certainly consider an hour close.
> Fortunately you have a lot of time to get all necessary equipment and supplies together for the event. : )
> I always have my horse's needs together and then I think about mine. Extra halter and lead, pieces to repair tack if needed, grooming supplies, bute, banamine and other first-aid supplies, fly spray, buckets for feed and water, feed and hay, step stool for mounting (I love a picnic table), nearest vet contact...this is a short list but it's a start.
> If I think I might need it I take it.


I can do that, i have a friend who walks her dog in that state park so i can tag along with her to check it out.

I have loads of time but wanted to spread out the purchase of the larger items (the tent and the mattress etc) over a few months so they'd fit in my budget. I'd hate to leave it all until next summer and end up spending hundreds of dollars at once on equipment. I might even take a camping trip without the horse to test out the tent and stuff before taking the horse along as the trailer isn't ready to haul 2 horses yet, needs a bit of welding and a new paint job.

Yup, i figured i'd sort all the horse stuff out first and my stuff will be minimal, food and clothes really. 



Avna said:


> And also: have a great time! I'm jealous!


Thanks!!



ChitChatChet said:


> We have small ponies that pack for us when we go backpacking. They carry all our food kitchen stuff and tents. About 80lbs each for the small ones.
> 
> I take a highline and sometimes bring packers pellets if the place we are going wont have much for groceries for them. Don't really bring much else for them.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look at the sawyer filters, i do like clean water so i'm sure it'd come in handy to have one around. 

Wow, ultra light weight camping, that sounds like fun. I bet having ponies long on your trips makes them more interesting too.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Small ponies for backpacking is perfect. We have 4 children who wanted to take up backpacking. Dh asked me if I knew how much dried food a person eats per day. When I found out I realized I would have to have a pack animal. Started off with goats but moved to ponies.

Each of us packs our own clothes, sleeping bag and mat.

A 300lb pony is just a perfect trail companion..... fits well in tight areas, doesn't eat a lot, fits down a trail nicely when one is hiking and is just generally enjoyable company.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're camping out of a truck then take a large tarp and set up a dining fly.....or an awning of some sort....


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Those truck-bed tents are clever looking things. But if you plan to use it much there is something to be said for a tent you can stand up in.
Got my Cabela's fall hunting catalog yesterday...the 13x27 $1600.00 tent was about big enough for me. : )

Make sure you have a GOOD flashlight or lantern with a strong beam.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My car camping tent looks like this: 

REI Kingdom 6 tent

It has two generous rooms, a real rainfly, can be turned into a screened room. You can stand up, walk around, sit in a chair. Very light and compact for what you get. Easy to put up & take down. Recommend.

I have a shell on my long bed truck and I'd never want to sleep under it -- dark, cramped, and awkward. Not to mention all the goats and sheep I've hauled in it.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Avna said:


> I have a shell on my long bed truck and I'd never want to sleep under it -- dark, cramped, and awkward.


Plus it's going to be colder (metal conducts heat really well), harder to sleep on, and likely to have worse condensation problems if its rainy or humid.

I prefer a small backpacking tent, myself, since I don't really use it for anything except to sleep in.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

phoenix said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Next year, once my trailer is all fixed up and ready to go, my friend and i are planning to go camping with our horses. For our first trip we won't be heading very far, under an hour away just to get a feel for it. So my question is, what essentials are needed to make the trip easier and as comfortable as possible?
> 
> ...


"Camping" (since people do call it that :lol out of a vehicle and trailer really allows you to take pretty much whatever you can fit and carry (without exceeding what the tires can handle :lol. You should even be able to take all the potable water you would need (even my canoe will hold that).

To figure out what you want to take just do a simulation. Same way I start when I train my horses to camp. We practice it in a remote pasture or adjacent property. Of course what I take would not work for you. My horse has to be able to carry everything (including me :lol which allows me only about 240 lbs for everything (rider, saddle, gear, food, etc, etc, etc,...)
Spend a couple of nights camping in your back yard. Make a list of EVERYTHING you start with AND EVERYTHING you go back in the house to get (including a class of water). When you finish you should know pretty much what you'll want to load into your vehicle and trailer. Of course you could just buy or rent a motorhome to pull the trailer with and you'll be all set (bed, bath, kitchen, etc....). Or they do have some pretty elaborate live-in horse trailers too (which is always an option).

Only thing I might suggest is think beyond a highline. They are not always practical or even possible in some cases. Train the horses to be picketed. I've yet to find location where pickets don't work. if there's ground to drive the pin into then you're able to picket. Picketing also allows for them to graze if practical.

Canned food is easy BUT it means relying on there being a place to dispose of or having to carry out the empty cans. Dehydrated/freeze dried meals work easier with less mess left over (and you can eat them out of the packets if need be). Of course with vehicles you can always take a cooler and just take what you'd eat at home (ham, steaks, chops, eggs, etc...). They'll easily keep for couple of days and it will taste better than the typical camping meals would.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Avna said:


> I have a shell on my long bed truck and I'd never want to sleep under it -- dark, cramped, and awkward. Not to mention all the goats and sheep I've hauled in it.



Dh and I have soooo many fond memories of sleeping in our pickup shell. So handy and easy. We threw in a mattress and a lot of comfy bedding and ice chest and a little stove and off we went. Lot of spur of the moment trips that way.

MUCH better than sleeping in a tent.

Now we have 4 children and that requires much more sleeping space, not as simple as with 2 people. LOL

We have a huge tent for car camping and 2 smaller tents for backpacking and hammocks for ultralight horseback camping.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

After many years of camping I started a three week motorcycle trip with my brother and the first night we realized we hadn't brought any eating utensils. You might just want to do an internet search on horse camping list. A list is very useful.

The only suggestion I have for you is don't wait until you are camping to try your horses on a highline. You can use a Blocker tie ring, a simpler metal device, or tie you lead directly to the highline.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

we just use cots in the horse trailer, then the truck bed can stay packed with hay and firewood.

the list on my phone reads:

Grooming box
grain
cosequin
hay 
hay nets
grain tub
leadlines
blanket 
spare saddle pad

wood
duct tape
cooler
ice
nalgenes with frozen water
trash bags

(deep fryer, cooking tote, few other cooking items....we eat well)

sleeping bags
sleep mat
cot
pillow
headlamp

some things like a multi-tool, spare halters, spare leadropes, and first aid kit live in the trailer, a tarp, axe, and fire extinguisher are always in my truck, cell phone charger is in the truck, and some of my trail riding essentials are always in my saddle bags in the trailer or on the saddle

we "camp" in an area with good horse water but not good human water, a central restroom but no showers, no electric and horses are overnight in stanchion type stalls


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

tim62988 said:


> we just use cots in the horse trailer,


We camped a week like that for a job. Worked really well. We did have those plastic drops sheets to cover our beds during the day against dust or rain


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> If you're camping out of a truck then take a large tarp and set up a dining fly.....or an awning of some sort....


Great idea! Thanks.



Dustbunny said:


> Those truck-bed tents are clever looking things. But if you plan to use it much there is something to be said for a tent you can stand up in.
> Got my Cabela's fall hunting catalog yesterday...the 13x27 $1600.00 tent was about big enough for me. : )
> 
> Make sure you have a GOOD flashlight or lantern with a strong beam.


I ordered a truck tent, it's 5.5 tall and I'm hovering around 5 ft, sometimes being tiny is a plus. My friend is also a short woman. If I enjoy the camping experience wi the horses I wou,d definitely be willing to invest in a larger stand alone tent but for now my $160 tent will have to do the job. My truck bed has a nice bed liner and I plan to get one of those extra cushy mattresses. I dint mind so much going on the cheaper side to try to out. 



Avna said:


> My car camping tent looks like this:
> 
> REI Kingdom 6 tent
> 
> ...


I love REI and all their fabulous stuff, I have to stop my self buying things from theiroutlet site that I really don't need. I have like 4 coats I bought over the past 2 years because I just can't resist when something says 60%off. 

I offered a really cheap truck tent that will do for next years excursions, I'm sure there will only be a few, my friend has an old and sick mother she takes care of so getting away can only happen when her sister visits which isn't very often. If we have a good time and want to go further or for longer trips I will I vest in a bigger tent. 



jamesqf said:


> Plus it's going to be colder (metal conducts heat really well), harder to sleep on, and likely to have worse condensation problems if its rainy or humid.
> 
> I prefer a small backpacking tent, myself, since I don't really use it for anything except to sleep in.


 I'll give it a go and can always report back here with my verdict. I can sleep pretty much anywhere, I once slept on a coffee table. My friend might be more inclined towards a more comfortable tent but she can always sleep in her car or in the trailer if she prefers. 



its lbs not miles said:


> "Camping" (since people do call it that :lol out of a vehicle and trailer really allows you to take pretty much whatever you can fit and carry (without exceeding what the tires can handle :lol. You should even be able to take all the potable water you would need (even my canoe will hold that).
> 
> To figure out what you want to take just do a simulation. Same way I start when I train my horses to camp. We practice it in a remote pasture or adjacent property. Of course what I take would not work for you. My horse has to be able to carry everything (including me :lol which allows me only about 240 lbs for everything (rider, saddle, gear, food, etc, etc, etc,...)
> Spend a couple of nights camping in your back yard. Make a list of EVERYTHING you start with AND EVERYTHING you go back in the house to get (including a class of water). When you finish you should know pretty much what you'll want to load into your vehicle and trailer. Of course you could just buy or rent a motorhome to pull the trailer with and you'll be all set (bed, bath, kitchen, etc....). Or they do have some pretty elaborate live-in horse trailers too (which is always an option).
> ...


I don't have a back yard to camp in, I live in a condo. I could however take a short over night trip to a local park and try the tent out, find out what I'm missing and what's not necessary before horses are Involved.

I've never picketed my horse but it's a really good idea to get him trained to do it, I can suggest my friend teaches her pony too, we can take them over the road to the trails and maybe take a picnic and picket them to see how they do. 

A cooler for food is a great idea. 



ChitChatChet said:


> Dh and I have soooo many fond memories of sleeping in our pickup shell. So handy and easy. We threw in a mattress and a lot of comfy bedding and ice chest and a little stove and off we went. Lot of spur of the moment trips that way.
> 
> MUCH better than sleeping in a tent.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping the trailer tent Spurs me to take some last minute trips and get out and about a bit more, I used to camp with my family when I was younger and loved being able to go hiking and such and remember having a great time. I've been wanting to go again but never really had the push I needed. Getting geared up to take the horses Is the excuse I needed. 



Joel Reiter said:


> After many years of camping I started a three week motorcycle trip with my brother and the first night we realized we hadn't brought any eating utensils. You might just want to do an internet search on horse camping list. A list is very useful.
> 
> The only suggestion I have for you is don't wait until you are camping to try your horses on a highline. You can use a Blocker tie ring, a simpler metal device, or tie you lead directly to the highline.


I thought we could take the lines over to the park and try the horses out and do some practice runs with them both before we go away from where they are comfortable. 



tim62988 said:


> we just use cots in the horse trailer, then the truck bed can stay packed with hay and firewood.
> 
> the list on my phone reads:
> 
> ...


Great list, thanks. I have a small saddle bag with a small first aid kit and hoof pick and lead rope, that's what I usually take out.

I'm going to go check the camping area out at some point to see what facilities they have for water and such. Sounds nice that your horses get to over night in stalls.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

_It doesn't have to be overly complicated. There have been some good suggestions so far. Over the years, I've weaned myself away from canned foods and those that need to stay cold. Too much trash to haul out for one and too much hassle for the other. I keep the food as simple as possible. _

_For high lining, I've never done anything other than tie the lead rope directly to the high line. I give enough rope that they can eat hay from the ground, but not get in trouble if they lay down. _

_Here's our set up at a local trail ride that we attend about twice a year, I'm something of an odd duck. That's my tipi. The horses spend the night tied to the trailers._


Here's a hunting camp with some friends. The horses are high lined here. The horses are watered in the nearby creek. We drink water filtered from the same source.


When the weather is good, you need very little. This is a pack horse demo I've done at a local historical site. The little rope corral is for keeping the public from bothering the horse when he is "off duty".


Hope that helps some.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tim62988 said:


> we just use cots in the horse trailer, then the truck bed can stay packed with hay and firewood.


There's an example of why it's important to know just where you're intending to camp. Hereabouts (north end of the Sierra Nevada) firewood wouldn't be something you would bring (at least anywhere we camp), even in the times of the year when you could have open fires.

Another suggestion for the OP is to take the horses out for the day, and let them get used to whatever method you'll use to keep them overnight. Spend a couple of hours sitting around with the horses on the highline or whatever, and see if there are problems.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> _It doesn't have to be overly complicated. There have been some good suggestions so far. Over the years, I've weaned myself away from canned foods and those that need to stay cold. Too much trash to haul out for one and too much hassle for the other. I keep the food as simple as possible. _
> 
> _For high lining, I've never done anything other than tie the lead rope directly to the high line. I give enough rope that they can eat hay from the ground, but not get in trouble if they lay down. _
> 
> ...


Nice photos! That helps a lot. 



jamesqf said:


> There's an example of why it's important to know just where you're intending to camp. Hereabouts (north end of the Sierra Nevada) firewood wouldn't be something you would bring (at least anywhere we camp), even in the times of the year when you could have open fires.
> 
> Another suggestion for the OP is to take the horses out for the day, and let them get used to whatever method you'll use to keep them overnight. Spend a couple of hours sitting around with the horses on the highline or whatever, and see if there are problems.



I was talking to my friend about planning camping while we were on trail today and she's pretty excited about it. We're aiming to do 3 weekends next year and pick 3 different camps to go to. I suggested we do some day rides before we take them camping, trailer out to a local place, take a picnic and ride then tie them on lines and eat lunch. It'd get them used to being tied and get them used to trailering and going straight to work. My horse isn't so great with traveling, he tends to need time to deflate after a trailer ride so we're going to high line them for a while, ride then tie them again and eat. I think once they've done it a few times it'll become routine and they'll be fine. My friends pony is really easy going so it'll be a help having him there.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My new tent turned up today, i'll be putting it up for sizing and a trial in the truck at the weekend. I'll take photos!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My new tent. I'm so excited to try it out


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nifty!!!!


----------

